# External filters for nanos



## LancsRick (7 Jul 2012)

I think I'm going to move to an external for my 14l nano, partly to free up tank space, but also to increase my media space so I can get some chemical filtration in there as well as mech.

Any recommendations? I'm looking at the Eheim Aquacompact 40 (or maybe the 60 for future proofing since the flow is adjustable), but would be interested in experiences!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (7 Jul 2012)

I'm using a Tetra EX400 with the flow turned down a bit on my 35L Nano which I'm pleased with, but it's only been running a short while. My mini review is here:

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=21876

Another to consider might be the Sera 130. It is 350 lph same as the Eheims you mentioned. Dennerle also do a compact external:

http://www.dennerle.eu/global/index.php ... 82&lang=en

I think the Dennerle looks a pretty neat option, not sure of the price though.


----------



## Matt Warner (7 Jul 2012)

I have a tetratec ex700 on my 30l nano on full flow and it is fine. If anything it could do with slightly more flow!


----------



## LancsRick (7 Jul 2012)

Cheers, hadn't considered the Sera up until now!


----------



## Nutbeam (7 Jul 2012)

got the 40 compact, its very quiet and water is crystal clear in a 25l


----------



## wazuck (7 Jul 2012)

I run an aquael Kani 80 on my 28l. How about a resun 200? Hydor prime 10? Fluval g6  ???


----------



## Eboeagles (7 Jul 2012)

I'm interested in this as well as I've been fancying some lily pipes for a while. Just one more expense though...

How about the E700 thats free with the subscription with PFK this month? Thoughts on that?


----------



## LancsRick (8 Jul 2012)

Thanks for the contributions in here guys. I've been assessing using the 204 I have spare for this nano, but decided it's going to be effort than it's worth. 

Final decision? EX400! Zooplus.de can get it to my door for £40, so can't really go wrong at that!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (8 Jul 2012)

Cool, been pondering the same thing for my 30L.


----------



## sr20det (8 Jul 2012)

viewtopic.php?f=38&t=22072

Asked the same not long ago, ex 400 now for me.


----------



## Antipofish (8 Jul 2012)

LancsRick said:
			
		

> Cheers, hadn't considered the Sera up until now!



I had one and sent it back !  think it was a one off but had big problems with priming.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (9 Jul 2012)

Pump height on the EX400 only seems to be 60cm!? Think I might go for the 600 at £60. That gives me 20x turnover but more is always best as I can just turn it down if needed.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (9 Jul 2012)

Never noticed the head in the specs. I've turned mine down a bit on my 35L Nano as I thought the flow was a bit high. I've just checked the height and from the top of the filter to the top of the tank and it's 835mm!
I decided to order an adjustable flow meter a few days ago so I'll have some idea of flow when it arrives.
It's coming from HK so could take a week or three...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (9 Jul 2012)

Mine's probably a height of 90cm or so from the floor to the top of the tank. I'm sure it will probably pump that high but want to be 100%.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (9 Jul 2012)

I've just checked the printed manual and it says "ensure the distance between the bottom of the filter and the surface of the water is within the range illustrated" which in the case of the EX400 is 40-150 cm!?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (9 Jul 2012)

Oh, well whatever I read was incorrect! Great, I'll go for the EX400.


----------



## Antipofish (9 Jul 2012)

Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> Oh, well whatever I read was incorrect! Great, I'll go for the EX400.



I think you may have read the minimum height... being the minimum you can have between the level of the water and the top of the pump as 60cm sounds about right for that


----------



## Morgan Freeman (10 Jul 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Morgan Freeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite possibly, I'm pretty dopey.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (10 Jul 2012)

I'm not sure you are. It's pretty ambiguous.


----------



## Antipofish (10 Jul 2012)

Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not at all.  Like Aqua Sobriquet said, the instructions are ambiguous.  I had to read mine a few times before I got what they meant, and I don't think I'm dopey at all,


----------



## LancsRick (10 Jul 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> I don't think I'm dopey at all,




Hmm, what's the best way to break this to you.....


----------



## Antipofish (10 Jul 2012)

LancsRick said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shut ya face


----------

